# What should I consider before buying a Coffee Maker ?



## carlabarbosaros (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi Friends,

I want to buy a Coffee Grinder for my shop. Can you suggest me what are the things I need to consider before buying this?


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

budget

brewed or espresso

cups per day


----------



## Joe Middleton (Mar 4, 2016)

Capacity may be a major consideration depending on how many cups you will need to make simultaneously. Ease of cleaning is important too. An incorrectly cleaned grinder can end up with stale coffee blending with new and ruining the aroma of the brew.


----------

